# Sticky  Перепись



## coth

Голосуйте.


----------



## Hollandski_KGB

ti mena zabil

add me too


----------



## coth

oh, ok, sorry.


----------



## Monkey

And how about me?


----------



## BOLSCHOI

me too please


----------



## Guest

you forgot me Sergey


----------



## doc

and what about meeeee


----------



## KWEST

Whose Homepage said:


> And how about me?


your Russian? :cheers:


----------



## Monkey

Nyet, KWest, I can't maintain that I am. 

But I've been around SCity for a long, long time ... I've been an interested friend of the Russians even before their forum was founded. :grouphug:


----------



## Vladjusha

Я тоже русский, но никогда в России не жил и указывать Россию в прописке как-то не правильно.


----------



## VelesHomais

Если census так уж добавьте возраст, пол  интересно ведь, надо у нас в ВЕ такой провести.


----------



## Sergei

We should have a census of Eastern Europe too!


----------



## VelesHomais

huh, did my post just disappear? ... hmm .. anyway, Sergei, I PROPOSED IT FIRST! And you should do it


----------



## Sergei

Pan_Stanislav said:


> huh, did my post just disappear? ... hmm .. anyway, Sergei, I PROPOSED IT FIRST! And you should do it


 Why would I do it, if you proposed it?
Sorry, I didn't notice it before.


----------



## 3tmk

a census of the EE?
that is going to be a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge list!


----------



## sOmeOne

Well, I'm active, sort of. But I've been flaking out a lot lately because of all the study and work. But still here 

You should add Stas to the list just to piss him off


----------



## VelesHomais

lol!! :laugh:

By the way, you should have a poll "favorite Russian user"


----------



## sightlessgod

we need more people in here ):


----------



## VelesHomais

Обойдётесь  лучше чтоб нас было больше


----------



## Sergei

Pan_Stanislav said:


> Обойдётесь  лучше чтоб нас было больше


 :rofl: joker stasik.


----------



## VelesHomais

Скоро всех обламают Молдоване. Будет огромный наплыв Молдован, половина всего форума будут из Кишинёва.


----------



## Monkey

sOmeOne said:


> Well, I'm active, sort of. But I've been flaking out a lot lately because of all the study and work. But still here


So THAT's is, sOmeOne!  I had been worried about your greatly diminished input here. 

So you're actually hitting the books & being a good boy, are you? kay: You're sure it's not a girlfriend perhaps that's keeping you away?


----------



## sOmeOne

Whose Homepage said:


> So you're actually hitting the books & being a good boy, are you? kay: You're sure it's not a girlfriend perhaps that's keeping you away?


Ha! Wouldn't you like to know 
Well, I'll be honest with you, apart from work and study I try not to miss out on any fun either


----------



## aci

CAMOCYD said:


> we need more people in here ):


I'm in. Not very active, nevertheless, have a couple of posts


----------



## alexs

Just add me, too


----------



## Scotty

1/4 Russian


----------



## Testament

ya davno ne videl zdes' sOmeOne.. mozhet kto znaet kuda on propal ?!


----------



## Yury

By the way, even though I am ethnically Ukrainian, I am a Russian citizen. So you can add me as well


----------



## ZimasterX

Another Russian here


----------



## BOLSCHOI

Testament said:


> ya davno ne videl zdes' sOmeOne.. mozhet kto znaet kuda on propal ?!



A very good question...


----------



## VelesHomais

Yury said:


> By the way, even though I am ethnically Ukrainian, I am a Russian citizen. So you can add me as well


Зрадник


----------



## Yury

Pan_Stanislav said:


> Зрадник


You didn't know I am a Russian citizen? I thought I told you :yes:


----------



## VelesHomais

You got so many members here, that's great.


----------



## Yury

^^ :|


----------



## Yury

hi guys, the new Ukrainian subforum has just been created, so I will be registered there. You can therefore cancel my registration here (if you ever registered me). But you are welcomed to visit our subforum anytime, cheers


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Can add me too guys.


----------



## PYCb

А я что оказывается иноплеменник? oke: :runaway:


----------



## coth

подобновил лист и добавил голосовалку. через неё проще собирать людей.


----------



## Siberian

Классно сделал.
У меня недавно такое же предложение возникло по поводу ценза.


----------



## coth

это я у испанцев идею украл...


----------



## coth

текущий список

говорите если кого не добавил

*Москва*
Aleksey
Alex D
ambient
ancov
antifox2005
Bolik
coth
Corpsegrinder
Daniil N.
DeNi$
grinei
gunslinger
igor
Iggis
Jar Jar Bings
KLoun
Konoval
LYNX
masik
Moscovite
newbdude
Oleg Makarov
sergeypiano
Stepan
Strogino
sturman
Tuxa4evskiy
ulex
vlad_svd
vlasvision
Ysh


*Санкт-Петербург*
Fenol
MrVlad


*Новосибирск*
Fog


*Екатеринбург*
spag
Sergey Klinov


*Барнаул*
Siberian

*Калуга*?
Mihanchik


*Симбирск*?
nazze


*Кострома*?
Alltor


*Из-за рубежа*
AlCapone.Italia
Alex man
AlexP
Artiom1979
BOLSCHOI
doc
Geopolis
Jack da Mosca
kostya
Krasnaya Zima
KWEST
LeCom
npinguy
sarmat
Sergei
Sergey
sightlessgod
sOmeOne
Testament
Toshik
xAKxRUSx


----------



## Toshik

Кот, а можно вопросик поконкретнее в полле задать? 

Если "Откуда?", то я из Новгорода Великого. Если "Где?", то я в стране Пиндосии. Вот я сижу тут и думаю, поправлять твой список или не поправлять...


----------



## Siberian

@Toshik
Ты собираешься вернуться?


----------



## coth

это местонахождение. просто слово местонахождение не поместилось в голосовалку, вот и написал откуда.


----------



## Fog

+ AlexP из Омска.


----------



## golov

Сам из подмосковья (проголосовал Москва ) но в данный момент живу в Манчестере, ЮК
12 лет назад уехал из России  собираюсь вернутся


----------



## shurik

я из Екатеринбурга. Уже 4 года в Техасе.


----------



## intelligenzija

Я из Берлина


----------



## PrettyFly

I am from Ekaterinburg (-:


----------



## Siberian

Pretty, почему Экатеринбург то? Аж глаза режет


----------



## PrettyFly

Ну как-то так, а йекатеринбург лучше?


----------



## coth

по BGN
Е - Ye
Э - E


----------



## Siberian

del


----------



## Siberian

PrettyFly said:


> Ну как-то так, а йекатеринбург лучше?


Лучше! Транскрипция русской буквы е - [йэ], так что все логично.  
YEkaterinburg - это общепризнанная транслитерация. Иностранцы будут читать Ekaterinburg как Экатеринбург, если устраивает, то пожалуйста.


----------



## PrettyFly

Siberian said:


> ...Иностранцы будут читать Ekaterinburg как Экатеринбург...


На самом деле нет  
Иностранцы читают примерно так: экатринбёг, причём достаточно быстро и с ударением на "а"... в таком варианте йэкатринбёг не намного лучше. Зато визуально намного естественнее писать с буквы E.


----------



## Siberian

PrettyFly said:


> На самом деле нет
> Иностранцы читают примерно так: экатринбёг, причём достаточно быстро и с ударением на "а"... в таком варианте йэкатринбёг не намного лучше. Зато визуально намного естественнее писать с буквы E.


Естественнее писать Екатеринбург 
А все остальное транслитерация, у которой тоже есть общепринятые правила. Удивительно что это приходится объяснять жителю Ебурга


----------



## PrettyFly

Siberian said:


> А все остальное транслитерация, у которой тоже есть общепринятые правила.


Общепринятость штука такая, скользкая  
Вот пример из гугла:

1,010,000 English pages for Ekaterinburg
578,000 English pages for Yekaterinburg


----------



## Siberian

PrettyFly said:


> Общепринятость штука такая, скользкая
> Вот пример из гугла:
> 
> 1,010,000 English pages for Ekaterinburg
> 578,000 English pages for Yekaterinburg


мдя ну неграмотных людей много, вот и результат


----------



## PrettyFly

Siberian said:


> мдя ну неграмотных людей много, вот и результат


И не говори, я думаю это у нас город просто такой неграмотный... Наверное тот кто lingvo составлял, тоже выходец из Ебурга, так как у них там тоже с грамотностью нелады  
А вообще если 63 процента людей стабтльно пишут какое-то слово неправильно, то тут уже видимо не в грамотности дело.


----------



## Siberian

PrettyFly said:


> И не говори, я думаю это у нас город просто такой неграмотный... Наверное тот кто lingvo составлял, тоже выходец из Ебурга, так как у них там тоже с грамотностью нелады
> А вообще если 63 процента людей стабтльно пишут какое-то слово неправильно, то тут уже видимо не в грамотности дело.


:lol: 
Ой, да пишите вы как хотите. Просто интересно, для меня все-равно написание через E кажется неправильным.


----------



## PrettyFly

Siberian said:


> Просто интересно, для меня все-равно написание через E кажется неправильным.


Так это вопрос привычки, ты просто привык что на этом форуме везде с Y пишут.


----------



## Siberian

Я еще до форума привык. На форуме у нас Экатеринбург недавно.


----------



## VelesHomais

PrettyFly said:


> На самом деле нет
> Иностранцы читают примерно так: экатринбёг, причём достаточно быстро и с ударением на "а"... в таком варианте йэкатринбёг не намного лучше. Зато визуально намного естественнее писать с буквы E.


Иностранец это прочитает "Икатэрынбёрг" (оби р мягкие), второй вариант (Yekaterinburg) будет "Екатэрынбёрг".


----------



## Brad

^^ А как иностранцы прочтут Kyiv ?


----------



## VelesHomais

Brad said:


> ^^ А как иностранцы прочтут Kyiv ?


Кыив. Поэтому правильнее было Kyyiv для полной передачи звучания Кыйив (Київ), но это всех слишком запутает если мы опять поменяем название на латинке.


----------



## Brad

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Кыив.


Что-то я сомневаюсь, что "У" переведут как "Ы", если учесть, что "ы" во многих языках вообще не существует.

PS А Berezovsky они переводят c "Ы" на конце? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boris_Berezovsky



Dr.Mesofius said:


> Кыив. Поэтому правильнее было Kyyiv для полной передачи звучания Кыйив (Київ), но это всех слишком запутает если мы опять поменяем название на латинке.


Если по Вашему 'Kyyiv' читается как "Київ". То 'Kyiv' будет читаться как 'Кїв'


----------



## VelesHomais

Brad said:


> Что-то я сомневаюсь, что "У" переведут как "Ы", если учесть, что "ы" во многих языках вообще не существует.


Не сомневайтесь. В английском языке звук Ы воспроизводится разными буквами в разных случаях, в данном случае буква "Y" может быть произнесена лишь как Ы и никак иначе.



Brad said:


> PS А Berezovsky они переводят c "Ы" на конце?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boris_Berezovsky
> 
> Если по Вашему 'Kyyiv' читается как "Київ". То 'Kyiv' будет читаться как 'Кїв'


Да, по-английски можно прочитать "Бэрэзавскы". Но поскольку тут буква "У" в конце, то её мало слышно, можно промолвить и "И". 

Когда две "У" стоят рядом, первая звучит как "Ы" вторая как "Й".

А "Кїв" вообще никак не звучит :lol: 

Объясняю:
KY-IV
КЫ-ИВ

KY-YIV
КЫ-ЙИВ

Если есть ещё вопросы, можете прислать частное сообщение, дабы не засорять эту ветку.


----------



## coth

Стас. 

Насколько я знаю, правила Английского языка не применяются для Латинских транскрипций. Для них существуют отдельные правила в виде стандартов...


----------



## Brad

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Объясняю:
> KY-IV
> КЫ-ИВ
> 
> KY-YIV
> КЫ-ЙИВ
> .


Это понятно мне, потому что я знаю, как звучит Киев по-украински. Но то, что англоязычный прочтёт так, как Вы пытаетесь объяснить, я очень сомневаюсь... Даже в одном месте Вы пишете 'YI' читается как "йи" (KYYIV) В другом месте Вы же пишете, что 'YI' читается, как "ЫИ". (KYIV) Не много ли путаницы для иностранцев?


----------



## VelesHomais

Brad said:


> Это понятно мне, потому что я знаю, как звучит Киев по-украински. Но то, что англоязычный прочтёт так, как Вы пытаетесь объяснить, я очень сомневаюсь... Даже в одном месте Вы пишете 'YI' читается как "йи" (KYYIV) В другом месте Вы же пишете, что 'YI' читается, как "ЫИ". (KYIV) Не много ли путаницы для иностранцев?


Опять-же, не сомневайтесь. В английском языке таких нюансов полно, это естественно так читать rou*gh* (раф) i cau*gh*t (кот), так-же Kyiv, Кыив. Хотя если придераться ко всем тонкостям правильного украинского произношения то должно быть Kyyiw так как в становится мягкой на конце слова.


----------



## Brad

^^ А зачем менять?
Вот, например, Москва по-английски Moscow, а по-испански Moscu. 
Думаете, надо начать пиарить другое написание? Например, Moskva?

PS Эстонцы, например, заставили русских писать Таллинн с двумя "Н".


----------



## Siberian

Это здесь причем? Что менять? Никто ничего не меняет. Просто обсуждается как верно писать.
Официальное написание Yekaterinburg, а как там на заборах пишут это другое дело.


----------



## AutoUnion

Brad said:


> PS Эстонцы, например, заставили русских писать Таллинн с двумя "Н".


А вот и неправильно! Только безграмотные и трусливые пишут Таллин с двумя НН!

N.B. Запишите меня там где-нибудь......................Эстляндская губерния город Ревель!


----------



## ambient

Ошибочка. Я уже как полгода в Новосибирске живу. Вообще точнее будет посмотреть у всех в профилях графу откуда. А то тут далеко не все голосуют.


----------



## Herr Lind

Московская губерния , город Москва , что в Южном Бутово (точнее наоборот)


----------



## Veter

Brad said:


> ^^ А как иностранцы прочтут Kyiv ?


Тут читают КйИв(К твердое). Kiev читают КиЕв А р во-обще не могут проговорить. Что-то орковское получается.


----------



## Veter

А живу я в США. В окресностях города Вашингтона.


----------



## Herr Lind

МЕНЯ ДОБАВЬ , КОТ!!!


----------



## oranger

AutoUnion said:


> А вот и неправильно! Только безграмотные и трусливые пишут Таллин с двумя НН!
> 
> N.B. Запишите меня там где-нибудь......................Эстляндская губерния город Ревель!


вот фашист...:bash: 
понятно, почему вам там гражданство не дают, из-за таких как ты...
я б на месте эстонцев вобще б тебя выслал...


----------



## Siberian

oranger said:


> вот фашист...:bash:
> понятно, почему вам там гражданство не дают, из-за таких как ты...
> я б на месте эстонцев вобще б тебя выслал...


Почему сразу фашист? Ты знаешь определение этого слова?
Это просто такой юмор, не принимай близко к сердцу


----------



## Brad

Там шутить можно над чем угодно, но не над независимостью  - никогда не поймут.


----------



## oranger

Siberian said:


> Почему сразу фашист? Ты знаешь определение этого слова?
> Это просто такой юмор, не принимай близко к сердцу


Если б не знал его других постов, то и не писал бы...
У него в кажном предложении такие "шутки"...

Вам бы понравился эстонец, который бы жил в Москве или Барнауле и на каждом углу кричал бы, какая мерзкая эта ваша страна?


----------



## Siberian

oranger said:


> Вам бы понравился эстонец, который бы жил в Москве или Барнауле и на каждом углу кричал бы, какая мерзкая эта ваша страна?


Да многие русские так говорят о своей стране...
И по-моему он не кричал что она мерзкая, только подмечал некоторые недостатки.
Ты начиаешь рассуждать как какой-нить НКВД-шник


----------



## oranger

Siberian said:


> Да многие русские так говорят о своей стране...


ну одно дело когда люди себя сами критикуют, и совсем другое, когда твои гости водят тебя по твоей же квартире и кричат как ты неправильно живешь...hno:


----------



## Siberian

oranger said:


> ну одно дело когда люди себя сами критикуют, и совсем другое, когда твои гости водят тебя по твоей же квартире и кричат как ты неправильно живешь...hno:


Знаешь, если это обидно, значит правда? :dunno:
Почему нельзя критиковать страну в которой живешь? И ты его упрекаешь за это..
Только в странах с деспотичным режимом такое не позволяется, например при Сталине.


----------



## oranger

Siberian said:


> Знаешь, если это обидно, значит правда? :dunno:
> Почему нельзя критиковать страну в которой живешь? И ты его упрекаешь за это..
> Только в странах с деспотичным режимом такое не позволяется, например при Сталине.


не, Сиб, ти не так понял...


----------



## Siberian

oranger said:


> не, Сиб, ти не так понял...


Так объясни. Я не увидел ничего обидного в его словах, может не там смотрел.


----------



## oranger

Siberian said:


> Так объясни. Я не увидел ничего обидного в его словах, может не там смотрел.


да чорт с ним... 
што-то устал я... :cheers:


----------



## PrettyFly

Предлагаю модератору создать отдельную тему для oranger'а и прочих провакаторов, и весь флуд не относящийся к темам переносить в эту помойку, пусть там тусуются


----------



## oranger

PrettyFly said:


> Предлагаю модератору создать отдельную тему для oranger'а и прочих провакаторов, и весь флуд не относящийся к темам переносить в эту помойку, пусть там тусуются


я не провокатор, я хожу по миру й правду шукаю


----------



## Konoval

oranger said:


> я не провокатор, я хожу по миру й правду шукаю


Дома чтоли не сидится, правдошукатель?


----------



## oranger

Konoval said:


> Дома чтоли не сидится, правдошукатель?


Увесь мир - мой дом, мойо блыжнее зарубежжя! :lol:


----------



## Brad

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Кыив. Поэтому правильнее было Kyyiv для полной передачи звучания Кыйив (Київ),.





Veter said:


> Тут читают (KYIV) КйИв (К твердое).


Интересно, сколько ещё игреков надо добавить, чтобы американцы научились произносить Ы?


----------



## Konoval

Brad said:


> Интересно, сколько ещё игреков надо добавить, чтобы американцы научились произносить Ы?


Я сам видел, как бедный американец надрывался, пытаясь произнести Киев по-украински. Это было сразу после того, как Государственный департамент США "переименовал" Kiev в Kyiv. Он, видимо, решил, что в присутствии украинцев, надо, чтобы их не обидеть, во что бы то ни стало произнести Kyiv. Смеялись даже украинцы.  
Для американца это, видимо, то же самое, что для нас - китайская фонетика.


----------



## PrettyFly

А как он читается по украински? "Кыив"?


----------



## Brad

^^ В 93 посте Dr.Mesofius пишет, как надо.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Москва. ЗАО.


----------



## AutoUnion

oranger said:


> вот фашист...:bash:
> понятно, почему вам там гражданство не дают, из-за таких как ты...
> я б на месте эстонцев вобще б тебя выслал...



А мне надо их гражданство, как...................ну вообщем ты понял!:lol: 
Кстати сам-то попу полизал литовцам за гражданство? Если нет, то советую пойти и поцеловать!


----------



## Lexa96

Всем привет! Я из Екатеринбурга, можете записать.


----------



## PrettyFly

Lexa96 said:


> Всем привет! Я из Екатеринбурга, можете записать.


Привет, земляк


----------



## windstride

Москва, Водный стадион


----------



## Vetalgo

Я из Люберец, но выбрал в опросе центр - так правильнее будет


----------



## pilot_66

Lexa96 said:


> Âñåì ïðèâåò! ß èç Åêàòåðèíáóðãà, ìîæåòå çàïèñàòü.


+1


----------



## croomm

Петербург.


----------



## Iggis

Москва, м.Медведково


----------



## ANB

Москва, м.Новогиреево


----------



## Inspirit

Москва, Коньково


----------



## Anubis

Москва, м.Деловой Центр


----------



## antifox2005

Москва, Текстильщики


----------



## jst

Москва, м.Университет


----------



## soloveich

ANB said:


> Москва, м.Новогиреево


я когда в москве жил, тоже в новогиреево жил. в доме за киргизией.


----------



## KLoun

Ну, раз уж москвачи районы писать начали, то Мск, Выхино.


----------



## soloveich

а в выхинской больнице я родился


----------



## SKYF

Я живу в Саратове, но родился в Рязанской области.


----------



## Scrapeman

И я тоже Мск Выхино


----------



## Green33

Москва, Охотный ряд


----------



## Yury

09.2001 - Нидерланды
08.1991 - 09.2001 - Москва, м. Академическая
09.1984 - 08.1991 - Николаев, УССР


----------



## Herr Lind

Москва , ст. Улица Скобелевская


----------



## Skyman

Grozny, Chechenian Republic
Pyatigorsk, Stavropol Region
Moscow, M. Prospekt Vernadskogo
Sarasota, FL USA
San Francisco, CA USA


----------



## Siberian

Skyman, ты в Грозном родился?!!


----------



## Olh

Щас Москва как поднажмет....


----------



## Ysh

некоторые москвичи че-то вообще в ту ветку не заглядывают.


----------



## Drun

Идем ноздря в ноздрю=)))


----------



## kossia

..


----------



## Ysh

Неплохо. Уже 419 участников


----------



## roi95

Думаю,реально в разы больше.


----------



## A.s.78rus

здесь давно уже никто не отмечается.
по Питеру уже 65 участников... а здесь только 50.


----------



## roi95

A.s.78rus said:


> здесь давно уже никто не отмечается.
> по Питеру уже 65 участников... а здесь только 50.


У нас 25 участников,а здесь 8. Ну ничего:в местной переписи все отмечены.


----------



## SlavaNsk

^^ Всего зарегистрированных форумчан из Новосибирска - 63 человека:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=831692&page=5


----------



## Demisgr77

Нас Екатеринбуржцев 107!!! Не знаю впереди мы Москвы или нет но уж точно после москвы вторые!:banana:


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

Askario said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=34855314
> Все на фронт!


Ткнул на Мексику - и не прогадал :colgate:


----------



## ALEX_KORBY

Askario said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=34855314
> 
> Все на фронт!


Да уж фронт... идеологический 
У меня там тёрки с поляками начались http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=843040&page=31 :lol:


----------



## roi95

ALEX_KORBY said:


> Да уж фронт... идеологический
> У меня там тёрки с поляками начались http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=843040&page=31 :lol:


Вот блин! Ладно у нас бывают внутренние тёрки,а там не посмотрят и бан ведь влепят. Нашего земляка уже албанцы забанили за такие слова. Смотри поаккуратней с этими пшеками-поганый народец,настучат-нехер делать.


----------



## ALEX_KORBY

roi95 said:


> Вот блин! Ладно у нас бывают внутренние тёрки,а там не посмотрят и бан ведь влепят. Нашего земляка уже албанцы забанили за такие слова. Смотри поаккуратней с этими пшеками-поганый народец,настучат-нехер делать.


Немного потроллил и хватит  Вообще, офигели... В открытую ведут свою пропоганду, но язык хозяина еще не забыли, по русски отлично понимают оказывается :lol:


----------



## roi95

ALEX_KORBY said:


> Немного потроллил и хватит  Вообще, офигели... В открытую ведут свою пропоганду, но язык хозяина еще не забыли, по русски отлично понимают оказывается :lol:


Хотелось бы прочитать,что они пишут,но понимаю от силы 20% написанного. 
Кстати,раньше на хохлофоруме тоже плохо понимал,а сейчас 80%,не меньше понимаю.:cheers:


----------



## ALEX_KORBY

roi95 said:


> Хотелось бы прочитать,что они пишут,но понимаю от силы 20% написанного.
> Кстати,раньше на хохлофоруме тоже плохо понимал,а сейчас 80%,не меньше понимаю.:cheers:


Вот неплохой переводчик (можно фразы целиком переводить) с польского на русский http://perevod.vnutri.info/ 
А без словаря я тоже процентов 20 понимаю, хотя некоторые слова очень похожи, только латиницей


----------



## roi95

ALEX_KORBY said:


> Вот неплохой переводчик (можно фразы целиком переводить) с польского на русский http://perevod.vnutri.info/
> А без словаря я тоже процентов 20 понимаю, хотя некоторые слова очень похожи, только латиницей


Ага,спасибо.


----------



## Askario

ALEX_KORBY said:


> Да уж фронт... идеологический
> У меня там тёрки с поляками начались http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=843040&page=31 :lol:


Не начались, а ты сам начал. Не надо позорить Россию таким троллингом.:bash:


----------



## ALEX_KORBY

Askario said:


> Не начались, а ты сам начал. Не надо позорить Россию таким троллингом.:bash:


Да ладно тебе 
Ничего страшного не случилось, ты думаешь его на х.. ни разу не посылали. По поводу того, что я начал сам, соглашусь. Но...
Ты видел его подпись по поводу поддержки Грузии? Я конечно человек адекватный и в большей степени шутил с ним, но согласись, что такая подпись ни что иное как ПРОВОКАЦИЯ!


----------



## ALEX_KORBY

^^
Кстати, по поводу "Не надо позорить Россию"... Разве я что-то неправильно написал ???


----------



## coth

ALEX_KORBY said:


> Да уж фронт... идеологический
> У меня там тёрки с поляками начались http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=843040&page=31 :lol:


не удивляйся если скоро перманент схлопочешь. там далеко не такие либеральные правила, как тут.



ALEX_KORBY said:


> ^^
> Кстати, по поводу "Не надо позорить Россию"... Разве я что-то неправильно написал ???


да. твое сообщение было провокационным и оскорбительным.


----------



## Yashka

надо было делать опрос по федеральным округам


----------



## roi95

А смысл?


----------



## Askario

ALEX_KORBY said:


> Я конечно человек адекватный и в большей степени шутил с ним, но согласись, что такая подпись ни что иное как ПРОВОКАЦИЯ!


Можно шутить без ругани, так даже веселее


----------



## coth

Yashka said:


> надо было делать опрос по федеральным округам


как бы оно есть по федеральным округам


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

Yashka said:


> надо было делать опрос по федеральным округам


А что не можете определить в каком регионе вы живёте? Я конечно понимаю, что Волгоград это Поволжье, которое иногда называют Югом, а Якутия что-то среднее между Сибирью и Дальним Востоком.. Тогда, наверно пишите, что вам ближе.


----------



## skasski

> Центр / С-З 1.14%


При том, что там живут 20% населения страны (без М, СПб и их областей).


----------



## Siberian

^^ Наверное, все кто умеет пользоваться интернетом свалили в Москву?


----------



## coth

Или просто потому, что крупных городов нет - высоток не строят.


----------



## kossia(2)

Hi am Kossia... I was bannend in the Ukrainian forum... but I was banned with for no reason!

So now i am for two days Kossia(2)!


----------



## xfury

kossia(2) said:


> Hi am Kossia... I was bannend in the Ukrainian forum... but I was banned with for no reason!
> 
> So now i am for two days Kossia(2)!


А тебя предупреждали, что не стоит так активно по украинской ветке ползать. Вот и доигрался)


----------



## kossia(2)

Ну я незнал что они просто выжидают как бы мне бан дать! Что там за мод.. такой, все плюются а я что то скажу и всё!


----------



## Olh

Ой! Урал за сотню перевалил.

Ну где вы там, вомкадыши?...))) :horse:


----------



## yahooeu

Они специально дальше не голосуют наверно
смотри какая циферка символичная 99))


----------



## Ysh

вообще многие вомкадыши в перепись в принципе не заглядывают
некоторые ходят только в одну тему, да и такие кадры есть...


----------



## Olh

аналогично про Урал.
Не удивлюсь, если некоторые вообще не бывали за пределами Екатеринбургского раздела, и думают что это весь форум и есть...))


----------



## roi95

Да. Наверняка так и есть. Я помню,когда зарегистрировался,то первые месяцы был только на саратовском форуме и уж потом начал путешествовать по всему ссц.


----------



## Ysh

Olh said:


> аналогично про Урал.
> Не удивлюсь, если некоторые вообще не бывали за пределами Екатеринбургского раздела, и думают что это весь форум и есть...))


о, точно:lol:


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

roi95 said:


> Да. Наверняка так и есть. Я помню,когда зарегистрировался,то первые месяцы был только на саратовском форуме и уж потом начал путешествовать по всему ссц.


А я буквально с первых дней начал везде шариться)))


----------



## Veb

а я сначала везде пошарился, и только поотм зарегался.... собсна только что)
первое собщение так сказать ^_^

"Урал" удивляет и радует


----------



## Frostyk

Новороссийск


----------



## bocadsteel

Обнинск, Москва, Курск


----------



## dimonchik

Барнаул. Столица мира)


----------



## Объемный

Ессентуки Ставропольский край


----------



## aleksandr korolyuk

Самара


----------



## Vadim Prodigy

Оренбург


----------



## KaRinaKa

Добрый вечер!  
СНГ - Беларусь -Минск


----------



## AndreyCrimea

Феодосия, Крым)


----------



## Federation2014

vartal said:


> А что, у кого в этом ещё остались сомнения?


В еврокоммуналке спроси, много интересного узнаешь))

Да, чтоб не оффтопить: Новосиб, Россия, 28, холост, не судим, не курю, телец.


----------



## JMURIK

Жмурика надо переписывать на Скайсраперсити


----------



## Voronin174

Челябинск, Екатеринбург, Новороссийск


----------



## Contr

Челябинск и Екатеринбург понимаю, но Новоросссийск не совсем вписывается.


----------



## Voronin174

Contr said:


> Челябинск и Екатеринбург понимаю, но Новоросссийск не совсем вписывается.


Летом в Новороссийске, зимой в Екатеринбурге. В Челябинске по праздникам и выходным ))


----------



## HerrPopov

Москва, Лейпциг


----------



## Ysh

Иногда теперь проживаю в Севастополе.


----------



## vartal

Почему иногда? Что же не окончательно и бесповоротно?


----------



## Welis Sat

Москва


----------



## necksa

Питер - Москва


----------



## Ysh

vartal said:


> Почему иногда? Что же не окончательно и бесповоротно?


Почему бы не жить в разных городах время от времени, если возможность есть?


----------



## tolya

Ездил пожить в Москву, пока смысла нет, и в Новосибирске неплохо. А вообще работу бы командировочную, было бы интересно. Хотя и свой город, если большой, можно долго изучать, тем более что-то постоянно меняется, но это другое.


----------

